# Help needed on buying a car



## Margaret Butler

We live in Cairo at the moment and are, hopefully, moving to El Gouna by the end of May. Our duty free status car needs to be sold and we need to buy a private car. We have run out of time to buy on our residents visas. 

We have been told that you have to be able to register/license the car and that you cannot do this if you have a resident tourist visa which is all we seem to be eligible for. 

Can anyone please help because my head is spinning with visas, cars, freight, house buying, etc.

Waiting in anticipation of a solution!!!!

Margaret


----------



## queenie40something

Hi - try posting the same on Overseas Property Investment Forum - The Totally Property Overseas Real Estate Forum the lounge area.

I know there is a gent called Jeremy that is currently living in Cairo and having a villa built in El Gouna.


----------



## Margaret Butler

Thanks a lot queenie. I was not sure where the best place was to post this.

Margaret


----------



## queenie40something

Hi Margaret your welcome - no harm in posting on both sites. Hopefully you will get it sorted. Do you actually drive in Cairo??


----------



## Margaret Butler

You have to be joking!!!! We have a driver which is another luxury we will have to learn to do without but the traffic in Hurghada is much better than Cairo.
Margaret


----------



## queenie40something

Margaret Butler said:


> You have to be joking!!!! We have a driver which is another luxury we will have to learn to do without but the traffic in Hurghada is much better than Cairo.
> Margaret


LOL I was sitting here hoping for that response. You would be one very brave lady otherwise. I was scared stiff and I was a passenger!!


----------



## omarmido

well !
we can hlp u in one thing if u need to rent a car please reply if u need one
thanks
omarmido


----------



## Margaret Butler

omarmido said:


> well !
> we can hlp u in one thing if u need to rent a car please reply if u need one
> thanks
> omarmido


Thanks, but we really need to buy a car. Too expensive to rent on a long term basis.

Margaret


----------



## omarmido

it will not be expensive if u know it'll only cost u 3200 a month.
and 3000 L.E. if more than a year.this is special price, we offer it to no one else...

bye


----------



## Margaret Butler

Omarmido,
Thanks for y our reply. What make of car are you talking about for this price?

Margaret


----------



## Margaret Butler

omarmido said:


> it's a brand new Huyndai Matrix model 2008 ...
> manual gear, air conditioned, remote control , cd, automatic inside
> that is full optioned.
> 
> thank you


Where are you based?

Margaret


----------



## aziza66

*Buying a car*

Dear Margret,
Check with Smart Car. Usullay they sell their pre rented cars as they have also a rental company. I know that these days they sell Corolla's and Avio model 3 years back.
They are located at smartcareygptdotcom.

Hope this will help.
Aziza




Margaret Butler said:


> We live in Cairo at the moment and are, hopefully, moving to El Gouna by the end of May. Our duty free status car needs to be sold and we need to buy a private car. We have run out of time to buy on our residents visas.
> 
> We have been told that you have to be able to register/license the car and that you cannot do this if you have a resident tourist visa which is all we seem to be eligible for.
> 
> Can anyone please help because my head is spinning with visas, cars, freight, house buying, etc.
> 
> Waiting in anticipation of a solution!!!!
> 
> Margaret


----------

